# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Windows 7 në Evropë vjen pa Internet Explorer

## strange

Nën presionin e Bashkimit Evropian, të cilit për shkak të shkeljes së rregullave të konkurrencës tanimë është dashur ti paguaj 2.63 miliardë dollarë dënim, Microsoft ka vendosur që në tregun evropian të paraqes sistemin e vet operativ Windows 7 pa shfletuesin Internet Explorer.

Versioni evropian i Windowsit do të quhet Windows 7 E dhe nuk do të ketë shfletuesin Internet Explorer të para-instaluar e as ndonjë shfletues tjetër.

Tani sigurisht pyesni: e qysh dreqin do të shfletoj internetin, e edhe nëse shkarkoj ndonjë shfletues tjetër? Për momentin kjo nuk është edhe aq e qartë, mirëpo në Microsoft pohojnë se gjithsesi do tu mundësojnë përdoruesve të shkarkojnë Internet Explorerin, derisa prodhuesit e kompjuterëve do të kanë mundësinë të ofrojnë shfletuesin IE në CD të veçantë i cili mund të vjen me kompjuterin apo në pako me Windows.

Windows 7 në Evropë vjen më 22 tetor të këtij viti. /Telegrafi/


Ende pa lexua se si do te mund te hyjmë ne internet, vetëm e pyeta veten se si do te ja bejm lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## daniel00

Me çelës usb sa për të pas një si fillim

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

EU mbi saze daulle i thne llafit :P

----------


## strange

Komisioni Evropian është i pakënaqur me vendimin e kompanisë amerikane Microsoft, që versionin e ardhshëm të sistemit operativ më popullore në botë, Windows, në tregun evropian ta lansojë atë pa shfletuesin Internet Explorer.

Microsoft ka vendosur një masë të tillë, për shkak se në të kaluarën ka pasur një numër të madhe të kritikave të Komisionit Evropian dhe paralajmërimeve që janë bërë për kompaninë amerikane të cilat thonë se kompania përmes sistemit të vet operativ nuk mund të ofrojë vetëm një shfletues, por duhet të ju lejojë konsumatorëve të zgjedhin disa prej tyre.

Nga Komisioni Evropian tani thotë se qëllimi ishte për tu bërë të mundur konsumatorëve të zgjedhin mes shfletuesit Internet Explorer dhe të tjerëve, dhe jo Windows ti lejë ata pa asnjë shfletues. "

"Në vend të kësaj, për të siguruar (konsumatorëve) më shumë zgjedhje, duket se Microsoft vendosi të bëjë më pak," thotë deklarata e Komisionit Evropian. /Ipko Portal/

----------


## Irene2060

Well it not fair. Mac OS e ka Safarin brenda. Linux e ka Mozillan brenda. Kshu qe komisioni e ka gabim kete here... Ata qe kane Operating Systems vene programet e tuaj. Every OS has to have its browser.

----------


## autotune

vetem le ta zhdukin at internet explorerin 1 ton dhe mundesisht edhe media player qe peshon 2 ton : D  e si tja bejm per shfletime apo update kjo esht puna me e vogel vetem le ta bejn ate qe jan duke e than kaher

----------


## Eros

Windows 7 nuk eshte si Vista, nuk ka shum probleme! Sidoqoft un perdor Chrome tek Win 7 64 bit qe kam ne laptopin tim(si student, na i kane dhene para dates se lirimit). Internet Explorer nuk ka shum probleme, por chrome eshte fantastike. Problemi eshte se nuk eshte 64bit, por prap si 32bit funksionon shume mire!

----------


## autotune

Po cka dot duhej nje 64bit ne laptop kjo sme duket normale

----------


## mendimi

Me duket absurd edhe ky vendim i komisionit te evropes me u marr me nje qeshtje te tille.
Ne asnje version te windowsit, se ka ndalu microsofti me instalu versione tjera te browserit si mozilla, chrome etj, keshtu eshte banale me ja ndalu IE.

Edhe mire ja paska ba edhe microsofti qe se qet hiq, me doket kjo si shenje proteste.

Kush i ka faj kompanive te shkerdhyera te evropes qe skan arrit kurre ne jete te vet me kriju nje sistem operativ te ngjashem me windows, tani edhe politika i ka shti hundet ne pronen private.

----------


## Troyan.

> Me duket absurd edhe ky vendim i komisionit te evropes me u marr me nje qeshtje te tille.
> Ne asnje version te windowsit, se ka ndalu microsofti me instalu versione tjera te browserit si mozilla, chrome etj, keshtu eshte banale me ja ndalu IE.
> 
> Edhe mire ja paska ba edhe microsofti qe se qet hiq, me doket kjo si shenje proteste.
> 
> *Kush i ka faj kompanive te shkerdhyera te evropes qe skan arrit kurre ne jete te vet me kriju nje sistem operativ te ngjashem me windows*, tani edhe politika i ka shti hundet ne pronen private.


looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool {^_^}

----------


## Uke Topalli

Artikulli i pare ne kete teme, e si pasoj edhe shumica e pergjigjeve jane te pasakta. Mikrosofti, sipas vendimit te EU-se nuk do ta instaloj IE ne Windows 7 si default. Ne EU si pjese e instalimit do te jet zgjedhja e shfletuesit nga ana e shfrytezuesit. Pra gjat instalimit te Windows 7, shfrytezuesi do te zgjedh se cili shfletues do te instalohet. 

Cdo here kur shfrytezuesit i ipet mundesia te zgjidh eshte hap ne drejtim te duhur.

----------


## xfiles

me ne fund, 
me vjen per te vjelle kur shoh internet explorerin dhe nuk mund ta ç'instaloj.

----------


## iktuus

_Per mendimin tim edhe sikur mos te ekzostonte EXPLORERI do te ishte njesoj  eshte nje shfletues me shume probleme_

----------


## Aikido

> me ne fund, 
> me vjen per te vjelle kur shoh internet explorerin dhe nuk mund ta ç'instaloj.


Hahahaahahaha, xfiles para disa ditësh mora në dorë një Vista, më acaroj nervat nga problemet që më jepte explorer. U mundova ta bëja disabled, sado që e kisha lënë secondary prap më acaronte vetëm për faktin se shikoja që ishte si icon  :perqeshje: 

Shyqyr, problem që zgjidhet instalo një browser tjetër dhe u zgjidh problemi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Hahahaahahaha, xfiles para disa ditësh mora në dorë një Vista, më acaroj nervat nga problemet që më jepte explorer. U mundova ta bëja disabled, sado që e kisha lënë secondary prap më acaronte vetëm për faktin se shikoja që ishte si icon 
> 
> Shyqyr, problem që zgjidhet instalo një browser tjetër dhe u zgjidh problemi


mund te them qe vetem ne nje rast e kam perdorur dhe e perdor explorerin, 
e vetmja gje per te cilen eshte i mire exploreri, per te shkarkuar firefox.

----------


## Aikido

> mund te them qe vetem ne nje rast e kam perdorur dhe e perdor explorerin, 
> e vetmja gje per te cilen eshte i mire exploreri, per te shkarkuar firefox.


As në këtë rast nuk e përdor, e mbaj një setup të FF në USB dhe e instaloj, po të jet version i vjetër i bëj update dhe bie rehat lol.

Si ka mundësi që të gjithë nuk e duan? Ka ndonjë fanatik të IE këtu në forum, të hapim ndonjë temë diskutimi të nxehtë  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Si ka mundësi që të gjithë nuk e duan? Ka ndonjë fanatik të IE këtu në forum, të hapim ndonjë temë diskutimi të nxehtë


Ate po mendoja, si ka mundsi qe nuk e do njeri IE? Te gjithe e paskemi inat. Une pervete ke kompjuteri i vjeter e kisha hequr fare, nuk ekzistonte me atje, aq inat e kisha marre  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

> As në këtë rast nuk e përdor, e mbaj një setup të FF në USB dhe e instaloj, po të jet version i vjetër i bëj update dhe bie rehat lol.
> 
> Si ka mundësi që të gjithë nuk e duan? Ka ndonjë fanatik të IE këtu në forum, të hapim ndonjë temë diskutimi të nxehtë


ka fanatike te IE, po jane te rralle,
arsyet jane te ndryshme perse nje njeri mund te doje IE, nje nga injoranca,
kurse e dyta per ndonje arsye te implementimit te CSS dhe javascript, konservatoret.

une e njoh njerin po nuk e them, po deshi te dali vet  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## Aikido

> ka fanatike te IE, po jane te rralle,
> arsyet jane te ndryshme perse nje njeri mund te doje IE, *nje nga injoranca*,
> kurse e dyta per ndonje arsye te *implementimit te CSS dhe javascript*, konservatoret.
> 
> une e njoh njerin po nuk e them, po deshi te dali vet .


Jam plotësisht dakort për të parën. Për të dytën atëherë kjo mund të ndodhi me ndonjërin që ka qejf ndërtimin e scripteve, përdorin CSS Images, galeri etj. Duke ndërtuar ndonjë të till nëpër notepad  :perqeshje: 

Edhe unë e njoh njërin, po thash emrin (kaos total në këtë temë). lol

----------


## mendimi

Nuk eshte se e perdor IE, per vete perdor Chrome dhe me ka pelqyer shume, por parimisht eshte e padrejte sipas meje ti ndalohet IE microsoftit.
Gjithashtu se kuptoj pse ka probleme me IE nese nuk e perdore. As ikonen ske pse e vendos ne desktop dhe ske pse e shikon.
Te jemi te sinqerte sado qe Microsofti e tepron me monopolin qe ka, prap se prap thuajse te gjithe e perdorim Windowsin, Messengjerin, Office, dhe shume prodhime te tjera te Microsoft. 

Nuk mendoj se Microsofti po i ndalon kompanive evropiane as boterore te ndertojne nje Sistem Operativ. Ke shume kompani qe kane miliona euro dhe nuk marrin mundimin te ndertojne nje sistem operativ. Sigurisht faji nuk gjendet ne Microsoft.

Merre shembull google, ajo spo ka hiq problem me microsoftin, thjesht punon shume dhe tejkalon ne shume aspekte.

Por te perqyrravesh para komisionit evropian dhe te ankohesh se microsofti po te pengon ne "mos punen" tende, sepse ske byth me ndertu nje sistem operativ, dhe hajde tash me nderhy shteti e politika kjo eshte nje absurd me bisht sipas meje.

Ankohen edhe Linux me shoke per monopol gjithashtu sepse skane fuqi me ndertu nje sistem te hajrit kush ua ka fajin, serish microsoft apo jo.

Ska mbetur tjeter vetem te degjojme ndonje dite qe do ta detyrojne microsoftin me ju dhane ndihma ketyre kompanive te shkreta, thua se eshte banke kreditore dhe jo firme private.

----------

